# New Moderator: jhar26



## Frederik Magle

It is a great pleasure to welcome jhar26 as a member of the moderating team here on Talk Classical!!

jhar26 will moderate the "Music & Repertoire" section.

Welcome, and thank you for accepting become part of the Talk Classical team, jhar! 

best regards,
Frederik


----------



## jhar26

Thank you very much. I hesitated for a few days before I accepted, I must admit. I'm not convinced that I'm the best possible choice for the job, but I will give it a go.


----------



## sospiro

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll do a fine job.


----------



## Elgarian

Best TC news this week! Maybe this month! This year?

Congratulations Gaston. This was a brilliant choice and we'll all be the better for it.


----------



## jhar26

sospiro said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure you'll do a fine job.


Thanks.


----------



## Air

jhar26 said:


> Thank you very much. I hesitated for a few days before I accepted, I must admit. I'm not convinced that I'm the best possible choice for the job, but I will give it a go.


That's a lie, you're the best!


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Best TC news this week! Maybe this month! This year?


Not for me. Ten minutes as a mod and already....you know. :lol:


----------



## jhar26

Air said:


> That's a lie, you're the best!


You're confusing me with the lady in my avatar.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Congratulations Gaston. You'll be a great addition!


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> Congratulations Gaston. You'll be a great addition!


Thanks my friend.


----------



## World Violist

This is great news! Congrats! :wave:


----------



## Aramis

I have some concerns about this but I am, after all, just a eurasian wigeon.


----------



## rojo

:trp::trp: Congratulations Gaston!! :trp::trp:

Just turned mod and already on the job. :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn

:wave: Congratulations, Gaston :wave:

First day on the job here and already using your new tool belt.


----------



## jhar26

Thanks all.  Yeah, I thought I could slowly work my way into this job, but no such luck. :lol: I wonder if I'll get extra pay in moments of crisis.


----------



## Krummhorn

Extra pay :lol: Keep dreaming 

I'm still waiting for my combat pay from 2008 :lol:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Krummhorn said:


> Extra pay :lol: Keep dreaming
> 
> I'm still waiting for my combat pay from 2008 :lol:


HeeHee... good one-

Well, Gaston, at least with your memorable opening day, you'll have a good "war story" to share with ours, 'round the Mod "virtual campfire."

But in all seriousness... delighted to have you on this side of the GameMaster Screen!:tiphat:


----------



## jhar26

Chi_townPhilly said:


> HeeHee... good one-
> 
> Well, Gaston, at least with your memorable opening day, you'll have a good "war story" to share w ith ours, 'round the Mod "virtual campfire."
> 
> But in all seriousness... delighted to have you on this side of the GameMaster Screen!:tiphat:


Well, nice to know that I at least passed the audition. :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn

With flying colours, I might add ... :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James

Congratulations. & great to have a European on the moderator team, as most of them (I guess) are from the USA. No problem with that, it's just good to have some balance. Now, what about signing up a moderator from Australia? (hint, hint...) No, I'm just kidding guys!...


----------



## Yoshi

congratulations


----------



## jhar26

Thanks Andre and Jan. :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Congratulations!

You get payed?! :O


----------



## Ukko

Andre said:


> Congratulations. & great to have a European on the moderator team, as most of them (I guess) are from the USA. No problem with that, it's just good to have some balance. Now, what about signing up a moderator from Australia? (hint, hint...) No, I'm just kidding guys!...


I get the impression that the mods are thoroughly international in the aggregate. The rest of your post suggests that you haven't served in the armed forces of _any_ country. Early in basic training one learns to *Never Volunteer.*


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

In my humble opinion, being an internet discussion forum moderator must be a rather boring job. One ends up editing/deleting drivel after reading them in entirety. I certainly don't envy any of you!

Though congratulations should be in order if one values the task bestowed upon them.


----------



## jurianbai

congratulation .... and/or good luck!


----------



## mamascarlatti

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Though congratulations should be in order if one values the task bestowed upon them.


Well particularly after the past couple of days I REALLY value the work that moderators do in keeping this forum a safe place to express one's opinions.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Mozartgirl92

Congratulations jhar26


----------



## jhar26

Thanks all. :tiphat:


----------



## Boccherini

Frederik Magle said:


> jhar26 will moderate the "*Music & Repertoire*" section.


Does it mean you can confiscate the 'Non-' forum once and for all?


----------



## Argus

Hmmm... a Belgian moderator.

Better hope no rowdy Germans invade the forum.



Boccherini said:


> Does it mean you can confiscate the 'Non-' forum once and for all?


Why do you hate diversity?


----------



## Boccherini

Argus said:


> Why do you hate diversity?


I don't hate diversity; but issues that can't logically fall in with it.


----------



## jhar26

Boccherini said:


> I don't hate diversity; but issues that can't logically fall in with it.


I have the perfect solution to your problem: Don't visit the Non-forum.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> I have the perfect solution to your problem: Don't visit the Non-forum.


It's surprisingly easy to do, it seems. In over two years, I've never been there.... I'm quite shocked by the fact!


----------



## Krummhorn

jhar26 said:


> I have the perfect solution to your problem: Don't visit the Non-forum.





Elgarian said:


> It's surprisingly easy to do, it seems. In over two years, I've never been there.... I'm quite shocked by the fact!


Excellent points ... the 'non-classical' forum isn't going away. There are many non-classical boards that also have 'classical' forums. 

Btw, I don't go there much either - mostly when it gets spammed :lol:.


----------



## Ukko

Ah, enlightenment. 'Non-forum' wasn't making sense. Does the non-classical forum discuss jazz at all?

My sig doesn't allude to loud rock, but it could have.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hilltroll72 said:


> . . . Does the non-classical forum discuss jazz at all?


It might, but the non-classical forum is not split into different genre's. Our sister forum, MIMF, does have an area dedicated to jazz.

[Disclaimer: although we do have a forum rule regarding the promotion of other sites that are considered to be a 'competing site', it does not apply in this case. Not because I'm on the staff of both forums, but because they are not competing ... they are, in fact, both on the same server, and owned by the same person. ]


----------



## Boccherini

jhar26 said:


> I have the perfect solution to your problem: Don't visit the Non-forum.


In fact, and fortunately, I don't get new messages from the Non-forum, but that doesn't mean I should not pity the server that carries it, does it?



Krummhorn said:


> There are many non-classical boards that also have 'classical' forums.


Well, I doubt if there are people who don't like oxygen at all.


----------



## Bix

You are a great choice.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jhar26

Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## haydnguy

Yes you are, jhar26. I've always found your posts very interesting.


----------



## graaf

Came back to forum two days ago, only to see that jhar26 is moderator! Congratulations! I really am glad for you - I noticed your quality posts on this forum!
You surely will be good moderator, given your calm approach even in the heated debates and your sense of measure.
A proverb came to my mind, one that I think you might find useful in your new role (let's hope you don't need to remind yourself of it too often): "Dogs bark, but the caravan goes on". Be gentle, but firm, wish you all the best!


----------



## jhar26

Thanks Haydnguy and Graaf.


----------



## Ukko

Dear jhar26,

Your break-in period has expired. You are no longer a _new_ moderator. Any congratulatory posts from now on should be examined carefully for innuendos, hidden acronyms and ulterior motives.

!


----------



## Krummhorn

Aww shoot, we're supposed to have a break-in period? :lol:
Must have missed that in the fine print of my contract here


----------

